# 18 year old here, NH, trying to bulk up and compete one day



## barnze3t (Aug 14, 2003)

what's up guys ... lemme introduce myself here and give ya all the details and hopefully ill get a bunch of helpful responses

im an 18 year old male weighing in at 180 lbs and standing tall at 6'0.  ive been a very dedicated to my weight lifting starting at about age 15.  I just graduated high school with many honors in sports and am now attending college on a lacrosse scholarship.  This past summer I have been training extremely hard and cutting weight for my upcoming freshmen season.  My year was weird in the weight department.  Entering senior year I weighed in at about 205 lbs with about 15-20% body fat.  The weight was good being captain of the football team and the tailback.  During the winter I bulked up even more as the hockey captain weighing in at about 215 with 20-22% body fat.   The size helped alot for those two sports but enteing the spring for lacrosse season I begin cutting and dropped to about 190 for the season and became very quick.  I've dropped 10 pounds since then with my weight varying from 175-180 each day with about 6-7% body fat.  I work out at least 6 days a week, doing a major and a minor and abs every day for at least 2 hours:
Monday - Chest and Bi's
Tuesday- Back and tri's
Wed.- Shoulders and traps
Thurs- Legs and Forearms
Friday- either day off or re-start the 4 day cycle

For my supplement use, I have been taking Cell-Tech and Nitro-tech on and off for about a year and a half now, and it seems to be working decently.  A week ago I just started adding GNC's L-Glutamine, MRIs NO2, and GNC's MEGAMAN vitamins to these.  Hopefully hoping to see some more results quicker...
Also alot of my friends and lifting partners take 1-AD and animal Stak...(I am possibly considering these, but fear taking them at such a young age) although 1-ad seems less dangerous than most prohormones today

My diet daily is kind of shitty (excuse my language) but its low in fat at least:

Breakfest -  2 to 3 bowls of CRISPIX cereal w/skim milk along with a lowfat bran or lowfat bluebery muffin

Lunch - Turkey breast no skin on lowfat bread w/mustard, grapes, mustard pretzels (1 g of fat) and a diet soda

Dinner - usually varies between salads, pasta (im now hearing is bad) lean burgers w/beans, etc.

During the day im always snacking too on angel food cake, lowfat granola bars, pretzels and turkey.  

I take my cell tech immediately after my workout and my nitrotech w/in  20 minutes after that.  I follow the NO2 pills to a tee, and take one MEGA MAN vitamin in the morning and one right before bed.  I take 5 g of glutamine before working out and 5 g after.  


I hate to write so much and I apologize I just want the best possible advice and the only way that will happen is by telling everything! I'm sure theres tons of things im doing wrong and a bunch of ways to change and improve so anything woould help! 

Im looking to bulk up with lean mass, no fat (obv!) and it is my absolute dream to one day compete in competition.  PLEASE HELP! thanks guys this place is great!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2003)

Hi, where in NH are you? 

I'm not the only one anymore 

Welcome to IM!

I can see alot that we can improve in your diet to bulk up.  I can take a look at it a bit later


----------



## barnze3t (Aug 14, 2003)

Im from the southern NH area - thank you so much for taking the time to look at it later! your posts are amazing and im honored!  
I really do need to bulk up though in muscle size, and im definately not a big fan of starting up any hormones such as 1 AD or anything but ... well see


----------



## Mudge (Aug 14, 2003)

2 to 3 bowls of cereal 

I could easily gain another 20 pounds within a month eating like that.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by barnze3t *_
> Im from the southern NH area - thank you so much for taking the time to look at it later! your posts are amazing and im honored!
> I really do need to bulk up though in muscle size, and im definately not a big fan of starting up any hormones such as 1 AD or anything but ... well see


Too Cute, honored  

Thanks! 

BTW - I'm from Salem but I live in Manchester right now.  

So what are you trying to do?  What are your goals?   You don't need supplements and nobody will tell you that you do.


----------



## barnze3t (Aug 14, 2003)

muscle gain, become a bodybuilder with time 
I want to keep my lean muscle mass and ripped look, but bulk it up, put on pounds of muscle. Also id like to really rip out my midsection (like everyone else on earth) but have really defined, clean cut abs. I know it takes lots of time and effort, but I got both! I just need to know how to do it correctly for the fastest gains. Hopefully by next summer I would like to be able to compete in a competition.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2003)

Ok, so you want to cut bodyfat and try to put on muscle at the same time?  Just so you know that this is possible but muscle gains are very slow while cutting and we will need to make some SERIOUS adjustments to your diet if you want to lose bodyfat


----------



## Arnold (Aug 15, 2003)

barnze3t welcome to IM!


----------



## barnze3t (Aug 15, 2003)

*...hmm...*

Im sorry I must of phrased it wrong.  I want to bulk up with lean muscle mass WHILE keeping my body fat low around 6-8% if that's possible.  I want to bulk up first and have some big muscle gains, then I can cut out, if that would be right?  SO as off now I'd like to put on as much muscle as possible as quickly as possible...if only it were that easy huh! hopefully I can figure out a diet low in fat and high enough in the nutrients I need to bulk up with lean muscle mass and not put on any fat! :-D


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi   I'm pretty new here too. 

Wanted to butt in and say that I grew up in southern NH! Yay!  and went to UNH.  Go Wildcats! Woohoo! I grew up in the Exeter area (Brentwood), very small town of 1800 people at the time, many more people now, I believe.

Anyway, good luck on  your goals, I have similar ones.


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 15, 2003)

Barnz ,
I???d recommend a few quick changes on the supplements. Ditch Cell tech ??? way too much sugar and too much $$. Some people just use plain Creatine Monohydrate and a small glass of grape juice. I personally like the EAS SyntheVol??? 2 HP product for creatine ??? much less sugar. 
Supplement Facts 
Serving size 1 level scoop (44g) 
Amount Per Serving	
General Nutrition 
Calories	105  
Total Fat	0  g
Sugars	10  g
Total Carbohydrates	21  g
Sodium	70  mg
Protein	5  g
Micronutrients 
Creatine Monohydrate	10  g
Taurine	2  g
L-Arginine	3.5  g
Inzitol (D-Pinitol)	80  mg
Hydrolyzed Wheat Gluten	6  g

Shop around for good prices on the internet.

Also NO2 seems dubious at best ??? many here think it???s a scam. Save your $ for better things. Look into essential fatty acid supplementation (olive oil, flax, fish oil) which will help curb hunger and provide testosterone support as well as help mobilize fat for fuel (believe it or not).


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Hi, where in NH are you?
> 
> I'm not the only one anymore




lol


  

barnze3t, welcome to IM, fellow New Englander.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by barnze3t *_
> I work out at least 6 days a week, doing a major and a minor and abs every day for at least 2 hours:
> Monday - Chest and Bi's
> Tuesday- Back and tri's
> ...




Welcome to IM man. First of all I can almost guarantee that you are overtraining. 6 times a week, 2 hrs a pop is way too much for a natural guy  (I am assuming that you are drug free). Recovery time is way more important than gym time, your muscle grow when you are recovering, not when you are training so you leav them no chance to recover from the extreme stress (weightlifting) that you are placing on them. You need to implement rest days after training major BPs. For instance, the chest is an antagonist muscle recruited in many rowing exercises, and visa versa with the back and pressing movements. How can you possibly approach a muscle group with the intensity it needs when you are in there every day, no way. The back, chest, and shoulders are all involved in exercises together, you must have rest time between each major BP. I am only in the gym 2 days in a row if I am splitting upper followed by lower, or a majorBP followed by a minor BP, make sense. Plain and simple, your muscle can't grow if you give them no recovery time. Second of all, 2 hrs is way too much time to be weight training. Your hormone levels drop after 40-60 min. in the gym. Your test levels plummet and your cortisol levels rise, which means you will be burning away more muscle than fat. Being in there much longer than an hr just ends up being unproductive. Increase your intensity level get in and out.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 17, 2003)

Hormone levels drop off after 45-60 minutes, 2 hours is too much.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 21, 2003)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## heavyweight1987 (Aug 24, 2003)

2hours is way 2 much lol i only work out 45  min
but welcome hope you get there 1 day!!!


----------



## Ahsan (Aug 29, 2003)

hello there  barnze3t,

                      i m a new user to  iron magazine but i have been in lifting  since 3 years. I took steroids i also want to the fats down my partner advise me 2 take  Dianobol 10 mg daily in last ten years i have just become like bulk so i will advice u beside supplements and foods take small amounts of streoids. u r a mad guy i will recommend u 2 train 3 days split a week that will surely help u. well welcome from me.  here's my pic attach with this message


----------



## Ahsan (Aug 29, 2003)

well barnze3t i prefer u to take steroids about 10 mg daily i have been in this business for 3 yrs. along with foods and supplements. cut down ur routine about 3 day split. u will become like bulk . its my guarantee 
                                                 Ahsan


----------



## Arnold (Aug 29, 2003)

What is the point of taking 10mg per day?


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Aug 31, 2003)

WTF, 10mg per day?  

Barnze3t,

There are many things you can do different. But, try a little of everything, see what works best for you. Everyone is different.
I think you can save some money and rid yourself of the creatine.
If you feel you need it I don't like Cell-Tech as much as EAS, because of the sugars. But, you will see. You need to figure your diet out before you throw your money away on supplements. Glutamine, Flax Seed Oil and a Multi-Vitamin are the three supplements I can recommend. Also, you say "At least your diet is low in fat" that isn't always a good thing. You body needs the fat.

Do a little research on your diet. If you are not geared up (which I don't recommend) then your diet is more important to you at this stage of the game. You could go do the Old Football workout and see results if you diet is on track.


----------



## heavyweight1987 (Aug 31, 2003)

y not just a cycle a week???


----------

